# BlackArch pentesting tools



## mbzadegan (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi all,
I searched for up to date FreeBSD base distro that usefull for pentesters but nothing found!
Is it possible to porting BlackArch  packages into FreeBSD?
Or any other ways to access those tools on FreeBSD?
Thanks.

GITHUB: https://github.com/BlackArch/blackarch


----------



## SirDice (Jul 7, 2014)

mbzadegan said:
			
		

> I searched for up to date FreeBSD base distro that usefull for pentesters but nothing found!


That's because FreeBSD isn't a "distro".



> Is it possible to porting BlackArch  packages into FreeBSD?


That depends on what it contains.



> Or any other ways to access those tools on FreeBSD?


Most tools can be found in the ports tree. But there's no neat little package that contains everything.


----------



## mbzadegan (Jul 7, 2014)

I did not call distro for FreeBSD but I point to OS such as GhostBSD or MidnightBSD or ... (FreeBSD Base)!
Really most FreeBSD pentest users need a neat package(NO Little) or in advance mode such as pentest repository, Maybe it's good suggestion.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 7, 2014)

mbzadegan said:
			
		

> Really most FreeBSD pentest users need a neat package(NO Little) or in advance mode such as pentest repository, Maybe it's good suggestion.


There's really no need for a specific version. You can install all you need using ports or packages. Like security/metasploit, security/nmap, security/nessus and many, many more.


----------



## mbzadegan (Jul 7, 2014)

OK, That's right.
I search for new fuzzing tools such as spike, Peach, sfuzz, ... that must be ported but have not port them too.
I'm new to FreeBSD and can not port to FreeBSD! Is that possible to report my suggestion tools to porting?
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 7, 2014)

mbzadegan said:
			
		

> I search for new fuzzing tools such as spike, Peach, sfuzz, ... that must be ported but have not port them too.
> I'm new to FreeBSD and can not port to FreeBSD! Is that possible to report my suggestion tools to porting?


Porting is a community effort. If you want it you can port it yourself, it's usually not that difficult. Once you have a working port it can be submitted for inclusion. 

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/porters-handbook/


----------



## mbzadegan (Jul 28, 2014)

Is that possible to port whole of that repository (BlackArch/Fuzzer) without porting one-by-one tools individualy?


----------



## mbzadegan (Oct 6, 2014)

mbzadegan said:
			
		

> Is that possible to port whole of that repository (BlackArch/Fuzzer) without porting one-by-one tools individualy?



I Know that I must install *pacman* first. Can FreeBSD have 2 different Package-Managements (*pkg*, *pacman*)? Any one Try?  :h


----------



## SirDice (Oct 6, 2014)

Pacman is a Linux package manager, it has no place on FreeBSD.


----------



## mbzadegan (Oct 6, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Pacman is a Linux package manager, it has no place on FreeBSD.



OK, But on the ArchBSD *pacman* is behind of *pkg*!


----------



## SirDice (Oct 6, 2014)

mbzadegan said:
			
		

> OK, But on the ArchBSD *pacman* is behind of *pkg*!


Although it's named the same it is a completely different tool. FreeBSD is not a Linux so stop shoehorning Linux package tools into FreeBSD.


----------



## kpa (Oct 6, 2014)

mbzadegan said:
			
		

> SirDice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They have completely different development backgrounds. ports-mgmt/pkg definitely has been influenced by other tools from other operating systems (trying to solve the same problem naturally results in similar solutions) but it's still a completely new codebase and on the implementation level has very little in common with any other package manager, not even with the old FreeBSD pkg_* tools.


----------

